# Mini Network Activity Lights



## andyman58 (Feb 6, 2003)

Got my Tivo Mini hooked up without a hitch last night. I have mine in the bedroom. All was well till it was lights out for the night. The connect and activity lights for the network connection are bright! Looked like lightning flashing in the dark against the wall....A couple of pieces of tape this morning fixed that problem! Otherwise no compaints at all. I think I'm gonna love the Mini!!! :up::up:


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

andyman58 said:


> Got my Tivo Mini hooked up without a hitch last night. I have mine in the bedroom. All was well till it was lights out for the night. The connect and activity lights for the network connection are bright! Looked like lightning flashing in the dark against the wall....A couple of pieces of tape this morning fixed that problem! Otherwise no compaints at all. I think I'm gonna love the Mini!!! :up::up:


You can turn off the light in the settings if it bothers you. Settings & Messages > Settings > Display > Lights on the Front > Off


----------



## richbrew (Feb 6, 2002)

I don't think that setting affects the link/activity lights on the Ethernet port. As for the lights on the front, I have found that scrap window tint (most tint shops will give away leftovers from trimming) works great for covering too-bright lights. You can still see them, but they are not nearly as annoying in the dark. I don't think it would work for the lights on a network port though.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

richbrew said:


> I don't think that setting affects the link/activity lights on the Ethernet port. As for the lights on the front, I have found that scrap window tint (most tint shops will give away leftovers from trimming) works great for covering too-bright lights. You can still see them, but they are not nearly as annoying in the dark. I don't think it would work for the lights on a network port though.


Ah I think I misunderstood the problem. I have my Mini connected through Moca, so I didn't even know about the activity light on the Ethernet port.


----------



## andyman58 (Feb 6, 2003)

richbrew said:


> I don't think that setting affects the link/activity lights on the Ethernet port. As for the lights on the front, I have found that scrap window tint (most tint shops will give away leftovers from trimming) works great for covering too-bright lights. You can still see them, but they are not nearly as annoying in the dark. I don't think it would work for the lights on a network port though.


I like the light in front, it's the pulsing green light in back that looks like lightning on the wall at night. Taping up the lights was no problem, and I can always take it off if I need to...Just a tip to those sensitive to light when in bed...


----------

